

The New JavaScript Engine in Internet Explorer 9 - niyazpk
http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2010/03/18/the-new-javascript-engine-in-internet-explorer-9.aspx

======
daeken
I sincerely hope that they're using the JIT from .NET for this, although I've
not seen .NET so much as mentioned anywhere near it. They already have a high-
quality compiler that can emit insanely fast dynamic code, why not use it?
Although honestly, I'd take it one step further: start rewriting everything
possible in .NET, and improve the compiler in parallel (although they're
obviously already doing this -- they're making good strides).

If you limit the portions that are in unmanaged code to the absolute most
performance critical components, you could honestly tout it as the most secure
browser. Not to mention the benefits of their generational GC, or the
development time improvements. If they could cut their development and
debugging time in half, they could potentially build a browser that actually
doesn't suck (which, sadly, I don't believe exists from anyone right now).

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The latest comment from 'ieblog' says that it's not the same code, though some
of the same folk worked on it.

------
thmz
I'm wondering: would it be possible for a compiler to check if parts of the
javascript code could run on another core?

For fun I created a 3D-render-engine in javascript + canvas (path tracing from
lightsource). And I'm amazed how javascript speed differs in different
browsers. Opera 10.50 and Chrome are like 3 times faster than others. But
multi-threading would increase the speed even more (improving my program
skills also...): www.thuijzer.nl/jsrender

~~~
silvestrov
Web Workers was born for this purpose. <http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-
workers/current-work/>

(and it would be non-trivial to detect this kind of code in Javascript).

------
elblanco
Now all that has to happen is to get this puppy on the majority of Windows
boxes in the world.

~~~
towndrunk
First, fix the CSS support so it's in line with all the other major browsers.

